# Dumb Question



## seventyfivegallonsofun (Sep 13, 2010)

I have had ammonia issues with water last few days. After testing my tap water i notice that it has high ammonia in it. My LFS recommend that I use Prime by Seachem but it seems to be a temp fix. I am ready to invest in a Reverse Osmosis System for under my sink to use to refill my tank. Question is does RO systems remove ammonia from tap water, and will this fix my issue. Thanks!


----------



## Justine (Aug 14, 2010)

Apart from anything else it's not good your drinking water has ammonia in it...


----------



## Justine (Aug 14, 2010)

The only thing I know about RO water in aquariums is that you would need to add back the essential minerals that fish need.


----------



## seventyfivegallonsofun (Sep 13, 2010)

Agreed, esp since its city water too.


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

prime will work but will not fix te problem. Have you tested the tap water for amonia. I find it hard to beleive that there is that much amonia in your tap water. I have an rodi water filter for my tank and I dont have to add anything back into it but then I have a saltwater tank and all my stuff is in the salt. But ro you should be fine


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

Ammonia from my tap can range from 1.0 ppm to up to 8.0 ppm. Water company said cause I am on a dead end line. Summer it drops cause of all the water usage. But I age it a couple of days and down to .05 ppm.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Would definitely look into a RO system if it swings that much. RO water is fine for your aquarium, but you need to watch what it can do to your ph. My RO system has little affect on my ph, but it can knock it down a bit.


----------

